# Things I just removed from my pack



## Hike'n Mike (Aug 25, 2001)

After returning from my latest backpacking trip this week, I decided to pare down my pack a little. I figured I'd remove the things I never use on the trail but have been reluctant to leave behind _(for fear I may need it some day)_ :smile:.  Here is the list of things I eliminated:

AMC White Mountain Guide (big 26th. ed.)
100 oz. Camelbak (which leaked anyway)
Binoculars
2 neoprene knee braces
Folding saw
One of two Swiss Army knives
Two of the three pans from my cook kit
Pillowcase
Nifty ol' orange whistle, compass, match case combo.
Small stainless match safe
Coleman folding multi-tool (cheap leatherman imitation)
DeLorme Map & Guide to the White Mountains
Third pair of wool socks
Small battery operated shaver
Small Brut stick deodorant and Aqua Velva after shave
Extra fuel bottle for stove (never used more than half a bottle on any one trip)
Plastic ground cloth for tent
Cell phone (limited service area anyway)
That's it for now.  I only hope I have the courage to leave all this stuff behind next time I head out.  We'll see.





_________________
*The Prayer Of The Tired Walker*
If you pick 'em up, O Lord, I'll put 'em down...ANON.  (_taken from The Complete Walker III_)

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: Hike'n Mike on 2001-08-29 12:49 ]</font>


----------



## hikergrrl (Sep 2, 2001)

Wow! 
95% of that stuff has never seen my pack.
I don't think you'll suffer too much without it.


----------



## giffordpinchot (Sep 20, 2001)

I leave the WMG behind, but photocopy the could of pages i might want on the trail...


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 22, 2001)

As Fall begins on Sunday. I'll be adding things to my pack.  For above treeline trips,  the wind-bloc fleece vest will be back & Gore-tex pants are back in for White Mt. trips. (Or ADKS)

I'd have left the whistle & compass in the pack unless in a very familar spot.  I've added my whistle to my keychain along with a small keychain flashlight.  (the type designed to help you find the keyhole in the door but also useful at night to find headlamp.)  The compass weighs very little & since I don't carry a phone, if lost the compass is the way out.

I don't pack the WMG or page copies as I read, read, read, read & read the trip & nearby trails before hand. (I'm also pretty familar with the area & have a good memory for numbers. For those not that familar, photocopies are the lighter way to go.)

As checking the map in a rain or snowstorm with 60 MPH winds is almost impossible, I fold the map & place it in a zip-loc bag so if needed, I don't have to fuss with folding & refolding out on the trail.


----------



## Greg (Sep 25, 2001)

> *
> On 2001-08-25 19:29, Hike'n Mike wrote:
> 
> Nifty ol' orange whistle, compass, match case combo.
> *



Wow! I think I have the exact same orange whistle combo thing! Does it have a little flint on the side? My brother gave it to me and I've been hiking with it since I was 13. It always goes with me. It doesn't weigh much and has sorta become a good luck charm...


----------

